# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ما الفرق بين الخوف والحزن ؟

## معاذ

ما الفرق بين الخوف والحزن؟
الخوف على أمر مستقبل تخاف من أمر يأتيك ، والحزن على أمر فات ، فلا خوف عليهم ،ولا هم يحزنون ،وهذا كقوله سبحانه وتعالى {فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلا يَضِلُّ وَلا يَشْقَى (123) وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكاً } [طه : 123،124] 
قال ابن عباس : كتب الله ، عز وجل ، على نفسه أن من اتبع هذا القران ، فاحل حلاله وحرم حرامه ، أن لا يضل في الدنيا ولا يشقى في الآخرة {وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكاً}[طه : 124] معه دراهم ودنانير ودور وقصور وسيارات ، لكن عليه الضنك ، وعليه اللعنة ,وعليه الغضب {وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى (124) قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنْتُ بَصِيراً (125) قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آياتنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنْسَى (126)}[طه ]
{قُلْنَا اهْبِطُواْ مِنْهَا جَمِيعاً فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُم مِّنِّي هُدًى} ، وقد أتى والله .
والله لقد أسمعت دعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم راعي الغنم في الصحراء .
والله ، لقد سمعت بدعوته العجائز في بيوتهن ، وفي خدورهن.
والله ، لقد نفذ إلى العاتق من النساء ، إلى البكر من النساء ، إلى العذراء من النساء .
من دعوته ما وصل علماء الصحابة في مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  .
والله ، لقد سارت دعوته مسير الشمس ، ومسير الليل والنهار ، فما هو عذرنا إذا قلنا ما آتانا ، ما بين لنا ، ما وضحت الطريق ،ولا والله قد وضحت كل الوضوح ،وقد بينت كل البيان {لِيُنْذِرَ مَنْ كَانَ حَيّاً وَيَحِقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ} [يس : 70] فمن هو الحي ؟؟ أهو الذي يأكل ويشرب ويزمر ويغني لياليه وأيامه ؟ هذا صحيح يسمى حيا مجازا ، حياة الشاة لأنه يأكل ويشرب ، لكن قلبه ليس بحي {أَوَمَنْ كَانَ مَيْتاً فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُوراً يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي النَّاسِ كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ مِنْهَا}[الأنعام : 122] لا سواء ، فالحياة هنا هي حياة الإيمان ، حياة القران ، حياة الذكر ، حياة الاتصال بالله ، حياة حفظ الوقت ، حياة طلب العلم ، حضور مجالس الخير ، واستماع إلى كلام الخير ، هذه هي الحياة أما غيرها فهي حياة (الخواجات ) .
والله ، كيف ينعم الإنسان كيف يهدأ باله وهو ليس مستقيما ؟ والله ليس راض عنه ، تجد عنده قصور ،عنده دور ، عنده مناصب ، لكن الله غضبان عليه من فوق سبع سماوات ، كيف يهدأ ؟ كيف يرتاح ؟ وبعد أيام يرتحل إلى الله {وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ لَقَدْ تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْكُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ }[الأنعام : 94] أتى صلى الله عليه وسلم  يخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور ، فمن أطاعه اهتدى ، ومن عصاه تردى .

*****************************[/b]

----------

